

Yancey Strickler to Succeed Perry Chen as CEO of Kickstarter - hornokplease
http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/new-roles

======
replicatorblog
Is this a "promotion" along the lines of what happened at Twitter? I wonder if
it's an issue of VC/Early employees wanting to direct the company towards an
exit vs. setting up as an institution for the long haul? Or is it just a more
artistically minded co-founder moving on?

~~~
abat
I don't know, but the timescale is very different from Twitter. The founder's
been CEO at Kickstarter for 5 years. Twitter went from Noah->Jack->Ev->Dick in
four years.

